# Monter Time Capsule sur l'ATV et utiliser xbmc



## mickmac59 (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici mon problème: je viens de recevoir mon AppleTV et j'ai installé Flash aTV dessus pour pouvoir mettre XBMC et pouvoir lire mes différentes videos qui sont enregistrées sur ma time capsule.

Hors, je n'arrive pas à configurer le réseau via nitoTV. J'aimerai lire en streaming les videos. J'obtiens un message d'erreur comme quoi l'ATV n'arrive pas à monter le volume en smb.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## fredo321fr (6 Mai 2010)

j'ai réussis à mettre des film en divx avec nito mais je n'arrive pas à configurer xbmc et relier la time capsule.
pour nito va sur le site de atvflash support
voici le lien direct :
http://wiki.atvflash.com/index.php?title=Playing_Video


----------



## fpoil (7 Mai 2010)

est ce que le partage smb est activé sur la TC?


----------



## Zooop (11 Mai 2010)

Pas besoin de lactiver sous TC il suffit simplement de configurer par xbmc tout se fait par ce dernier essaye de voir


----------

